# How to's?



## afterlife (Jan 13, 2014)

I would like to start a simple thread on how to's! 

Post anything useful that people might ask ! 

And everyone can pool in questions and we could link them how to tutorials  Me and my mates are quite eager to teach and to learn!

Here is my first contribution : 

How to install flasplayer on your mobile phone for viewing videos on browser mode?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=luxqwoxYzxw#t=131

This tutorial is very useful and straightforward 

Cheers!!


----------



## root.king (Jan 17, 2014)

Their is already sub section for tutorials in community section why don't you post it their it's news section.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Post here: Tutorials


----------

